# التدخين ( من وجهه نظر مسيحيه + وصحيه )



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

حوار مع القمص
مويــــسيــــس كــــــامــــل
كاهن كنيسة



رئيس الملائكة الجليل


الملاك ميخائيل بالمنصوره

===================





ماهو رأى المسيحية فى التدخين ؟

التدخين هو انتحار بطئ حوالى خمس دقائق لكل سيجارة فالمدخن هو إنسان يحرق جسده ويحرق امواله ويفسد لهيكل الروح القدس الذى هو جسدك ايها المدخن
ومن يفسد هيكل الله يفسده الله لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذى أنتم هو
( 1كو 3 : 16-17 )



فالتدخين هو ضعف للإرادة وإضاعة للصحة
صحتك التى هى وزنة قد إئتمنك عليها الرب يسوع
والعديد من النتائج السلبية التى لايمكن حصرها
===================








من وجهة نظر قدسك ما سبب إنتشار هذه الظاهرة بين الشباب ؟




هناك العديد من الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى هذه العادة السيئة منها
أ- الفراغ
ب - تقليد أعمى بدون أى تمييز
ج - ضعف العلاقة بين المسيح والتى تشبع حياتك ولا تجعلك فى حاجة إلى تقليد غيرك

===================




هل يمكن للمدخن ان يتناول من الأسرار المقدسة ؟

يمكن ذلك بالتشاور مع أب إعتراف هذا المدخن

===================




يقول البعض أن التدخين خطية فى حالة إدمانه فقط فما تعليق قدسك ؟

التدخين هو خطية من الأصل كما ذكرت فى إجابة السؤال الأول ثم أن ليس هناك مدخن غير مدمن وإن لم يكن مدمناً للسجائر فلماذا إذن يدخنها ؟

===================




أدخن الشيشة بين الحين والآخر بالمعنى العام
(( كدة تفاريح يعنى ))
ولا أشعر أننى مدمن لها فما رأى قدسك فى ذلك ؟




أين تدخنها ؟
طبعاً فى المقاهى والكوفى شوب
من يكون معك ؟
طبعاً أصدقائك
وماذا تقولون ؟
هل سير قديسين وأسئلة فى الكتاب المقدس ؟!!!
هل تخرج منتفعاً بشئ بعد جلستك معهم ؟
وماذا يعود عليك بعد جلستك التفاريحى هذه ؟
ضع فقط أمامك أن التفاريحى اليوم سينقلب حزاينى غداً
لأنك تدخن اليوم وأنت مقتنع أنك غير مدمن وغداً ستدمن فماذا ستفعل ؟
لقد وجدوا أن 60 % من سرطانات الجهاز التنفسي التى تصيب المدخنين و 40 % من سرطانات البروستاتا المؤدية للوفاة من نصيب المدخن أيضاَ

فالآن هل لازلت تدخن تفاريحى ؟
ألم تنقلب حزاينى ؟؟


===================



أدخن عندما أكون مهموم أو عندى مشكلة ؟

جميل وهل التدخين هو حل لأى مشكلة ؟ أم خلق مشاكل أكبر ؟ إنه مشكلة فى حد ذاته !!!

===================




أشعر بالرجولة عندما أدخن مع أصدقائى !!




أنصحك بالإحساس بالإنتكاس والعودة للطفولة مرة أخرى
فقد إستبدلت التيتينة بالسيجارة
فأنت ببساطة كالطفل الصغير الذى أدمن وضع إصبعه فى فمه

هل من وجهة نظرك أن الرجل يمكن لعادة أن تتحكم فيه ويصبح أسير ذليل لها
أم الرجل هو من يستطيع أن يقول لا لمن لايبدو صديقه وينصحه بتدخين هذه الآفة ؟
الا تتذكر الفتية الثلاثة ودانيال وموقفهم فى بابل
عندما نصحوهم أهل بابل بأن يشاركوهم أكلهم وخمرهم أما هم فكانوا رجالاً يعرفون متى يقولون لا بإعلاء وإعتزاز بالمسيح الساكن فيهم وبأنفسهم كرجال

===================




لا أستطيع أن أتوقف عن التدخين فبماذا تنصحنى ؟

قال القديس بولس الرسول
أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
فيلبى 4 : 13
والقديس يوحنا
كتبت إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم
1 يوحنا 2 : 14
وهناك الكثيرون الذين أقلعوا عنها ولم يعودوا إليها
الموضوع يحتاج إلى صلاة وتمسك بربنا وإرادة قوية
وأليك ببعض النصائح
1 - أنوى على الإقلاع عن التدخين و إعلن هذه التوبة أمام أب إعترافك و إتفق معه على قانون صلاة وكتاب وقداس وتناول ...

2- يجب أن يكون أصدقاؤك على علم بأنك أقلعت عن التدخين وليتهم يبدأوا معك بنفس الخطوة

3 - إبتعد تماماً عن كل ما يذكرك بأنك كنت مدخناً ( مكان ؛ صديق ؛ طفاية )

4 - إهتم بالتغذية السليمة وخاصة الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة وإهتم ببعض التمرينات الرياضية الخفيفة

5 - إعمل لنفسك ظرف أو حاجة كدا زى حصالة وحط فيه كل الفلوس اللى كنت بتصرفها قبل ما تبطل تدخين على حرق نفسك و إنتحارك البطئ هتلاقى بعد كدة معاك مبلغ معين تصرفو فى حاجة تفيد بيها نفسك

6 - بعد إسبوع إذا وجدت نفسك مسيطراً على حياتك بعد الإقلاع عن التدخين فهنئ نفسك وإرجع لأب إعترافك ليفرح معك ويصلى عنك أكثر

7 - بعد شهر إبدأ فى عيش حياتك بفرح وفى إنطلاق لأنك كنت أسيراً ذليلاً والآن حان وقت الحرية

===================



سؤال أولياء الأمور :
إكتشفت أن ابنى يدخن فماذا أفعل ؟



خذه فى حضنك وأرشده وساعده فى الإقلاع عنه وتكلم معه بإقناع عن مضار هذه العادة القاتلة وليكن هناك تعاون بين الكاهن وولى الأمر والخادم لمعاونة الشباب فى إجتياز هذا الأمر




فى النهاية ماهى نصيحة قدسك للمدخن وغير المدخن والآباء الذين يدخنون أمام أبناؤهم ؟



لغير المدخن :
فإثبتوا إذاً أيها الإخوة وتمسكوا بالتعاليم التى تعلمتوها سواء كان بالكلام أم برسالتنا
2 تسالونيكى 2 : 15
واستمر فى عقلك وحكمتك
للمدخن :
ربنا يعاونك على التوبة والرجوع
للآباء الذين يدخنون أمام أبنائهم :
مساكين هم
وأبناؤهم
فمن ينتحر يموت مرة
ومن يدخن أمام إبنه ينتحر مرات مرة له ومرة لإبنه وأخريات لبقية افراد الأسرة
فكلهم مدخنين تدخين سلبى



+++++++++++++++++


وجهة نظر المسيحيه لنيافة الأنبا موسى


مع أن المسيحية لم تهتم كثيراً بوضع شرائع محددة فى أمور الحياة اليومية، إلا أنها حرصت على أمرين:
أولاً: أن تكشف مكامن الخطأ وجذوره، وتطالبنا برفضه والإقلاع عنه...
وثانياً: أن تدلنا على طريق النعمة الإلهية الغافرة الغامرة، التى تملأ
جنبـــات قلــب الإنســان بالإيجابيــات المحببــة، والفضائــل البنــاءة.

ففى المجال الأول :

جاء السيد المسيح "لا لينقض بل ليكمل" (مت 17:5)، بمعنى أنه اعتبر وصايا اليهودية وصايا مبدأية وبدائية، تحتاج إلى استكمال وعمق... لهذا قال مثلاً:
"لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء (أى شرائــع التوراة وتعاليم رجــال الله). ما جئـت لأنقض بل لأكمل..." (مت 17:5).
"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل... أما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكــون مستوجب الحكم..." (مت 21:5).
"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقـد زنى بها فى قلبه..." (مت 27:5،28).
"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر أيضاً" (مت 38:5،39).
وهكذا لم يلغ السيد المسيح شريعة العهد القديم، بل أكملها، وغاص بنا إلى عمقها، وتسامى عليها... فبعد أن كـان الإنسـان يتحاشى أن يقتـل، صار يجتنب الغضب. وبعد أن كان يهرب من الزنا الفعلى، صار يهــرب مــن النظرة الشريرة. وبعد أن كان يضبط نفسه فى الإنتقام، صار يعاتب ويحب.
هذا تمهيد ضرورى لنعرف لماذا لم تقدم المسيحية شرائع محددة؟ السبب أنها فضلت أن تعطى الإنسان نوراً إلهياً، ومقاييس مقدسة، يتعرف بها على الرأى السديد، والموقف السليم، والتصرف الحسن.

مقاييس هامة :

قدمت المسيحية لنا ثلاثة مقاييس هامة، نتعرف بها على الأمور، ونميز بها الصواب من الخطأ...
1- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشيـاء توافق" (1كو 23:10).
2- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشياـء تبنى" (1كو 23:10).
3- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكـن لا يتـسـلـط عـلىّ شــئ" (1كو 12:6).
ومن هذه المنطلقات الثلاثة ندرس التدخين، أو الخمر، أو المخدرات، أو أى شئ جديد يطرأ على ساحة الحياة... وذلك من خلال ثلاثة أسئلة:

1- هل هذا الأمر يوافق أولاد الله، أم لا يوافقهم؟
2- وهل هذا الأمر يبنى الإنسان، أم يهدمه؟
3- ثم هل هو يتسلط عليه أم لا؟!

فالتدخين مثلاً :

1- لا يوافق أولاد الله... إذ أنهم ينبغى أن يكونوا صورة حسنة، وقدوة طيبة للجميع... وعليهم أن يقدموا أفضل أنموذج للناس.
2- ولا يبنى الإنسان... (فالتدخين ضــار جداً بالصحــة) كحقيقــة علميــة ثابتــة يكتبــونها الآن مضطرين على كل علبة سجائر... فالتدخيــن لا يبنى صحــة الإنسان بل يهدمها، كما أنه يهدم اقتصاديات الإنسان، ويدمر إرادته..
أ- التدخين يؤثر على القلــب، إذ يقلــل من الأكسجين ويكثــر من أول أكسيــد الكــربون داخــل الجسم... ولكى تأخذ الأنسجــة كفايتهــا من الأكسجين، يضطر القلب لبذل جهد أكبر وضـربات أكثر... مما يجهد عضلة القلب ويصيبها بالأمراض.
ب- ويصيب الرئتين بالسرطان، نتيجة الالتهاب الهادئ المزمن المستمر، وهذا ثابت طبياً.
ج- ويصيب العينين بالضعف، نتيجة الدخان المتصاعد عليهما بتأثير ضار.
د- والمعدة أيضاً، تصاب بالقرحــة، إذ يهيــج الدخان المبلــوع الغشــاء المخـاطى للمعدة، فتفرز حامض الأيدروكلوريك استعداداً لطعام قادم، ولكن المعدة خالية، فيبدأ الحامض فى أكل الغشاء المخاطى، مما يحدث قرحة بجدار المعدة.
هـ- ذلك بالإضافة إلى النزلات الشعبية، والامفزيما...
و- ومتاعب الهضم وفقدان الشهية...
ز- بل حتى الجنين فى بطن أمه يتأثر بدخان أمه أو أبيه.
لهذا خصصت أماكن للمدخنين وأخرى لغير المدخنين، وصرنا نسمع عن (ثورة غير المدخنين) أو (التدخين السلبى أو الغير المباشر).
ومعروف علمياً أن عمر المدخن أقل 8 سنوات فى المتوسط من عمر غير المدخن.
3- والمؤشر الأخير هو (التسلط)... ومعروف أن التدخين يتسلط على الإنسان، ويصير الإنسان (عبداً للسيجارة)، ومع أن التدخين كان يعتبر قديماً (عادة) صار يعتبر الآن (إدماناً)... وللعادة سلطانها... وللإدمان أخطاره المدمرة... وكلمة "إدمان" (Addiction) من كلمة Add (أى يضيف ويزيد)... ذلك لأن مدمن السجائر يحتاج دائماً أن يزيد من الجرعة التى يأخذها من النيكوتين، ليصل إلى الاحساس المطلوب. والنيكوتين سم قاتل... وهذا معروف علمياً.
وهكذا تحسم المسيحية قضية التدخين كخطأ يقترب من الخطيئة... بمعنى أنه جريمة الإنسان فى حق نفسه وجسده وأسرته، ومن يعايشونه، بل حتى ربما للجنين فى بطن أمه...
ولدينا فى الإنجيل آية هامة وخطيرة تقول :
"إن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله (الجسد)، فسيفسده الله، لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذى أنتم هو" (1كو 17:3)
إذن، فهناك (جزاء إلهى) خطير، لمن يهمل فى صحة جسده، ويفسد هذا الهيكل الإلهى الذى بناه إلهنا العظيم.

وما ينطبق على التدخين ينطبق على الخمر والمخدرات :
"الخمر مستهزئة، والمسكر عجاج، ومن يترنح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أم 1:20).
"لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم بالخمر" (أم 20:23).
"لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن ازمهرار العينين، لمن الجروح بلا سبب ... للذين يدمنون الخمر" (أم 29:23،30).
"لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أف 18:5).
"لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت... فى الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أم 31:23،32).

أما فى المجال الثانى :

وهو (العلاج)... فهو يعتمد على قوة إلهية قادرة ومغيرّة، مع إرادة بشرية مقتنعة بضرورة التخلص من الشر والخطأ، وأقتناء القوة الإلهية المقدسة، والنعمة السمائية المتسامية.
لهذا فنحن نؤمن بشركة العمل الإلهى مع العمل الإنسانى، النعمة الإلهية والجهد البشرى، لذلك فكل ما يلزم الإنسان المدخن أو المدمن عموماً هو:

1- اقتناع صادق بالخطأ، وضرورة الإقلاع عن التدخين.

2- عزيمة صادقة وقوة إرادة لا تلين أمام موقف أو (عزومة) أو صداع...

3- شركة حية مع الله، طالبين معونته فى هذا الجهاد...
ولعل أكثر ما يؤلمنا هو :
1- إن مبيعات السجائر قلت فى الدول الغنية المتقدمة، وازدادت فى العالم الثالث الفقير.
2- إن حوالى 40 مليون أمريكى أقلعوا عن التدخين، بينما يزداد عدد المدخنين لدينا.
3- أن الدولة تدعم السيجارة مضطرة أمام عوامل اقتصادية واجتماعية.
4- إن المرأة فى مصر بدأت تدخل فى حلبة التدخين المدمرة.
5- بدأ الشبان والشابات فى استعمال الشيشة، وهى تحمل كل مخاطر التدخين، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية الإصابة بالدرن (السل الرئوى).
لذلك فنحن نشتاق إلى حملة حادة ضد التدخين، من خلال الندوات خصوصاً للفتيان والشباب، ليشبوا أقوياء الشخصية لا يتأثرون بأصدقاء السوء، ولا بإغراء الشيطان... وكذلك من خلال الدراسات العلمية المقنعة لأبنائنا وبناتنا... من خلال القدوة وبالذات بين الآباء والأمهات، والأطباء، ورجال الدين. خصوصاً إذا لاحظنا أن نسبة كبيرة من الأطباء، مازالت تدخن (وكأن التدخين لا يضر الصحة)، وبعض الوالدين يدخنون (وكأن من الممكن أن يقنعوا أولادهم بعدم التدخين بينما هم يدخنون)... الرب يحفظ أجيالنا من كل الآفات المدمرة لحياتهم.


 ++++++++++++++++++


أضرار التدخين



إعداد أ.د. نبال عبد الرحمن أبو العلا - إستشارى و مسئول عيادة السكر بالمعهد القومى للتغذية



التبغ

          التبغ نبات أصله من القارة الأمريكية، كان يستعمله السكان الأصليون للتدخين و المضغ كعلاج منشط و ذو فوائد سحرية، و قد استورده المستكشفون الأوائل معهم إلى العالم القديم، في القرن السادس عشر، لينتشر استعماله في القارة الأوروبية في القرن السابع عشر، ثم يتأصل في أنحاء العالم كله ، خاصة و أن هذا النبات يتمكن من النمو في ظروف مناخية متعددة و كثيرة، في أغلب بلدان العالم



أشكال التدخين

          تنتشر عادة التدخين اليوم في أنحاء العالم، و تأخذ أشكالاً عديدة: السجائر – السيجار – النرجيلة – الشيشة – البايب - مضغ الأوراق. و تساهم الشركات التجارية في نشر هذه العادة لأسباب مادية، حتى أن شركات السجائر الكبرى أخذت اليوم توجه دعاياتها إلى المراهقين و حتى الأطفال في بعض الأحيان، مما يسبب تزايد إنتشار هذه العادة في أعمار مبكرة، حيث تزداد خطورتها. و تشير الإحصاءات في الدول المتقدمة، إلى أن 70% من المدخنين يبدؤون قبل سن 18. إن البالغ الذي يدخن يقوم بتخريب أنسجة جسمه المكونة سابقاً، أما المراهق و الطفل، فإنهم يدخلون السموم الناتجة عن التدخين في تكوين أنسجتهم التي لا تزال فى مرحلة  النمو، مما يعرضهم لأخطر الأمراض في سن مبكر جدا



المواد التي تدخل في تركيب السجائر

النيكوتين: هو المادة الأساسية في تركيب التبغ، و له تأثير منشط و مهيج، و هو الذي يؤدي إلى الإدمان. و هو مادة شديدة السمية، تدخل في تركيب عدد كبير من المضادات الحشرية.

يختلف مفعول النيكوتين في الجسم حسب الكميات المأخوذة، فالكميات الصغيرة لها تأثير منشط و محرض لإفراز الأدرينالين، الذي يزيد من عدد ضربات القلب و يمكن أن يجعلها غير منتظمة، و يزيد من ضغط الدم و يقلل الشهية للطعام. أما الكميات الكبير، فيمكن أن تكون قاتلة ( بعض أنواع التسمم بالمواد المضادة للحشرات). و المدخنون يتناولون عادة كميات صغيرة إلى متوسطة، لكن تأثيرها تراكمي في الجسم.  

  المواد الألكيلية : و هي مجموعة من المواد العالية السمية للأنسجة الحية، توجد في النباتات السامة للدفاع عن الذات (مثل الفطور السامة)، يوجد منها في أوراق التبغ البيريدين

الواد المنكهة: التي يضيفها المصنعون لإعطاء نكهات مختلفة لمنتجاتهم.

 المواد العطرية :التي تعطي رائحة التبغ الأساسية إضافة لما يضعه المصنعون من عطور أخرى.

 المواد الناتجة عن الإحتراق: منها غاز أول أكسيد الكربون الشديد السمية، و القطران، و حبيبات الرماد



ما هي الدوافع التي تحمل الشاب أو المراهق على التدخين؟

تساهل الوالدين: عندما يدخن الوالدين أو أحدهما يصبح سهلا على الأولد أن يعتقدوا بأن هذه السجائر ليست بهذه الخطورة .

الرغبة في المغامرة: إن المراهقين يسرهم أن يتعلموا أشياء جديدة وهم يحبون أن يظهروا أمام أصدقائهم بمظهر العارفين بكل شيء،

 الاقتناع بواسطة الأصدقاء:

توفير السجائر:

إن أقرب السجائر تناولا للمراهق هي تلك الموجودة في بيته



هل يأخذ التدخين سنين ليؤثر على الصحة؟

 لا، فقط سيجارة واحدة، تسّرع نبضات القلب، ترفع ضغط الدم، وتسبب في اضطراب انسياب الدم والهواء في الرئتين. الدراسات حول المراهقين المدخنين تشير بوجود مشاكل في التنفس لديهم،  وزيادة في الكحة بنسبة أكثر من المراهقين الغير مدخنين.

هل يؤثر دخان السجائر على صحة المخالطين للمدخنين؟

 نعم، استنشاق دخان السجائر من شخص آخر يسمى بالتدخين السلبي وهذا يؤثر على غير المدخنين وله نفس الأضرار.



هل التدخين عدوى؟



*  لقد صنفت منظمة الصحة العالمية التدخين كإحدى الأمراض المعدية، حيث تحدث العدوى من خلال الدعاية والإعلان، و أكثر أنواع تلك الإعلانات خطورة هي تلك التي نجدها في الملاعب الرياضية وضمن البطولات الرياضية حول العالم.

*  وكلما بدأ المراهق في التدخين في سن مبكرة كلما كان الإدمان أشد وكانت فرص الإقلاع عن التدخين أقل لاحقا.

*  كما ان التدخين في مرحلة المراهقة يرتبط ببعض السلوكيات غير الصحية الأخرى كالإدمان على المخدرات أو الكحول او الإنخراط في علاقات غير مشروعة وقد يكون مؤشرا لبعض المشكلات النفسية مثل الإكتئاب



ما هى خطورة التدخين؟








المصدر :


http://www.nni.org.eg/Nutrtion Education/Smoking_Ar.html


+++++++++++++++


صور معبره عن ذلك






































النهيسى


​


----------



## zama (14 مارس 2010)

بكل أمانة أنا لم أرى من قبل موضوع بهذا القدر الهائل من المعلومات المتميزة ..

موضوع تعدى بسطوره المتجددة إلى مفهوم الموسوعة ..

أحسن تقييم للموضوع ..

تقييم لمجهود سيادتك ، للأسف فى مشكلة دلوئتى ..

أنا يؤسفنى أنى أقول أنى كنت من المدخنين مرت بتجربة مش حلوة خالص بس سيطرت على نفسى بسرعة ..

فى خلال فترة قصيرة أوووووووى كنت وصلت لمرحلة من الشراهة ..

كنت وصلت لمرحلة العبودية للتدخين ..

و كنت أضحك على نفسى بأنى أجيب أنواع كويسة مستوردة .. 

طبعاً دا مش صح .. ههههههههههههههههههههههه

فى النهاية أخدت قرار بلا رجعة رميت العلبة اللى كانت فى أيدى ..

بعد ما كنت فى يوم وصل بى الأمر بأنى أستهلكت 3 علب ..

ومن وقتها أنتهت كل علاقتى بيها ..


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> بكل أمانة أنا لم أرى من قبل موضوع بهذا القدر الهائل من المعلومات المتميزة ..
> 
> موضوع تعدى بسطوره المتجددة إلى مفهوم الموسوعة ..
> 
> ...


*

أمتناعك عنالتدخين هو أراده منك .. ووقوف من الرب معاك

شكرا جدا 

الرب يبارك مرورك


الرائع جدااا

​*


----------

